# Aus Holland nach D Telefonieren mit Vodafone Vertrag?



## christian254 (24. Dezember 2008)

Hallo,
Ich habe schon seit Jahren bei Vodafone meinen Handy Vertrag, zurzeit, die Super Flat wo ich zu festnetz und Netzintern ohne extra Kosten Telefonieren kann und die SMS-Flat habe ich für alle Netze!

Jetzt soll ich im januar für ca. 4 Wochen nach Holland, mich würde jetzt Interessieren ob die Flat trotzdem noch funktioniert oder ob ich hohe Minutenpreise zahlen muss wenn ich aus Halland nach Deutschland Anrufe?

Gruß Christian


----------



## SpaM_BoT (24. Dezember 2008)

Hast du eine Auslands-Flat? 
Wenn nein, dann kostet dir jeder Anruf den du machst. Egal ob von DE nach Holland oder Holland nach DE.


----------



## christian254 (24. Dezember 2008)

Ne sowas habe ich nicht!
Kann man das nicht irgendwo einsehen wieviel das kostet? Habe bei vodafone noch nichts gefunden!


----------



## SpaM_BoT (24. Dezember 2008)

christian254 schrieb:


> Habe bei vodafone noch nichts gefunden!


Ja stimmt...
Ich glaub die bieten gar keine Auslandsflat an
Das beste ist, wenn du mal in einem Vodafon Shop nachfragst.


----------



## Herbboy (24. Dezember 2008)

such mal bei vodafone nach dem stichwort "roaming"


----------



## BMW M-Power (24. Dezember 2008)

Normal müssten die minuten preise ins Ausland bei dir auf dem Vertrag stehen !

Ausserdem müssten sie dich eig. wie du den vertrag abgeschlossen hast... auch auf die Kosten ins ausland aufmerksam gemacht haben!


----------



## christian254 (25. Dezember 2008)

Hi, habe mir das mit dem Roaming mal durchgelesen, hört sich ganz Sinvoll an!
http://s11.directupload.net/file/d/1654/pykythup_jpg.htm

Klingt doch gut und ist sonst mit keinen Zusatzkosten Verbunden, sehe ich das richtig? Gibt es sonst einen Haken wenn ich das zu meinen Vertrag dazu buche?


----------



## Herbboy (25. Dezember 2008)

öhm, naja... worauf willst du hinaus? da stehen halt normale preise für das auslandtelefonieren. klar kannst du das auch kostenlos zubuchen, musst nur nachfragen, ab wann das dann auch gilt. und was steht denn bei der fußnote "1" (überschrift rechts oben) im kleingedruckten ?


----------



## christian254 (25. Dezember 2008)

Unter der Fussnote "1" steht nur das:



 *Welche Vorteile hat das         Vodafone-ReiseVersprechen?*
        Sie können das Vodafone-ReiseVersprechen ohne         zusätzliche Berechnung zu Ihrem Tarif mit         Mindestlaufzeit buchen. Ausgenommen sind Datentarife,         SMS-Generation, Vodafone-CleverSpar sowie Tarife von         Kooperationspartnern wie z.B. Quelle und Payback. Durch den         Laufzeitvertrag entstehen Folgekosten, z.B. im Tarif         KombiComfort mit 24-monatiger Mindestlaufzeit: einmaliger         Anschlusspreis 24,95 €, monatlicher Basispreis 9,95         € und Kosten, die von Ihrem Verbrauch abhängen,         z.B. Standard-Inlandsgespräche ins deutsche Vodafone-         und Festnetz für 0,29 € pro Minute. Als         Rahmenvertragskunde gelten spezielle Bedingungen für         Sie. Das Vodafone-ReiseVersprechen gilt für         Gespräche in folgenden ausländischen Vodafone-         und Partnernetzen: Ägypten, Albanien, Australien,         Belgien, Bulgarien, Dänemark, Estland, Finnland,         Frankreich, Griechenland, Großbritannien, Irland,         Italien, Japan, Lettland, Litauen, Luxemburg, Malta,         Neuseeland, Niederlande, Österreich, Polen, Portugal,         Rumänien, Schweden, Schweiz, Slowakei, Slowenien,         Spanien, Tschechien, Türkei, Ungarn, Zypern. Sie         zahlen damit für abgehende Gespräche die gleichen         Minutenpreise, die Sie für Gespräche aus dem         deutschen Vodafone-Netz zum gleichen Anrufziel zahlen         würden zuzüglich 0,75 € pro Gespräch.         Gespräche innerhalb des Gastlandes werden wie         Gespräche innerhalb des deutschen Vodafone-Netzes         berechnet zuzüglich 0,75 € pro Gespräch.         Wenn Sie den Tarif Vodafone SuperFlat gebucht haben, zahlen         Sie für abgehende Gespräche ins deutsche         Vodafone- und Festnetz sowie Gespräche innerhalb des         Gastlandes 0,29 € pro Minute zuzüglich 0,75         € pro Gespräch. Ankommende Gespräche kosten         0,75 € pro Gespräch zuzüglich 0,20 €         pro Minute ab der 61. Gesprächsminute. Diese Preise         gelten nur für Standardgespräche, nicht für         VideoTelefonie, Datenverbindungen, Verbindungen zu         Sondernummern. Das Reiseversprechen gilt auch nicht         für Vergünstigungen aus Tarifoptionen wie z.B.         Vodafone ZuhauseFlatrate oder Vodafone-HappyWochenende oder         Business-Inklusivminuten. Es wird jeweils die erste Minute         des Gesprächs voll, danach wird halbminütlich         abgerechnet. Das Vodafone-ReiseVersprechen gilt nicht         für die Business- und Wochenend-Inklusiv-Minuten sowie         für die Inklusiv-Minuten der Vodafone-HappyOptionen.         Im Übrigen gilt der Roaming-Tarif Vodafone-World. Das         Vodafone Reiseversprechen Data gilt für         Datenverbindungen über den APN (Zugangspunkt)         wap.vodafone.de in den Vodafone-Netzen der oben genannten         Länder, diese werden wie eine nationale         Datenverbindung zzgl. 0,75 € pro Verbindung         abgerechnet. Das Vodafone Reiseversprechen Data gilt nur         ohne gebuchte Datentarifoption oder in Kombination mit         Vodafone Happy live! /-UMTS oder - bis 31.03.2008 - mit         Vodafone Mobile Internet Flat. Inklusiv-Minuten werden erst         in dem Monat angerechnet, in dem der ausländische         Netzbetreiber uns seine Rechnung stellt. Wenn die         Inklusiv-Minuten verbraucht sind, gilt der Preis nach Tarif         zum jeweiligen Ziel zuzüglich 0,75 € pro         Gespräch.

Also nichts besonderes!

Wenn ich die Option buche, dauert es ca. 24 Std bis es aktiviert wurde steht dort noch!
Werde das denn mal buchen, entstehen ja keine weiteren kosten!

Gruß Christian


----------

